# Fly fishing newbie question



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, guys -- new to fly fishing, but have been steelheading for years on our rivers. 

Wanted to get a feel as to how you guys are rigging-up your egg patterns, wooly buggers, streamers, leaches, etc. for fall steelhead. Indicators, weights, leaders, single or dual patterns, etc.

Look forward to learning from you pros!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I use an 8wt Scott A4 rod and Lamson Guru 3.5 reel with Rio floating 8wt tapered line.

Lures: Wooly buggers (white, black, olive - and I play around with making my own with diff colors), pheasant tail nymph, copper john beadhead nymphs, big streamers, single eggs, sucker spawns

Since my woolly buggers that I make are weighted (beadhead and lead on the shaft), I only use split shot weights when the water is high and/or fast. If its slow, the fly itself will drop down to depth just fine. 

If i'm swinging big streamers, the I rig a skaggit line and use a single big streamer. If I'm fishing wooly buggers, i'll typically tie a trailing copper john nymph about 18" behind the wooly bugger. If i'm fishing single egg imitations, then i'll put a sucker spawn as the lead and egg as trailer, or use tandem eggs.

The only time I ever use an indicator is when I'm fishing with real egg sacks or use dual nymphs in very slow water. I prefer not to do either of these methods (boring in my book).

The best way to learn what to use is trial and error and reading the flowcharts and finding out what works in fast, slow, high, and shallow water....

Good luck!


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

Great stuff, mdogs. Thanks!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

7wt 9foot rod.

2x or 3x tapered leader. as well as 2,3,4x tippet material (if needed)

when dead drifting i always use an indicator when the water is faster and deeper or more turbulent. low, slower water i wont use an indicator. 

ill run a wholly bugger on top of rig (tied to leader) then use some tippet material to tie an egg pattern on the bottom. known as a dropper fly. the dropper is usually 10 to 14 inches lower than top fly. if not using an indicator ill run an egg pattern or small nymph as top fly and a bead head nymph on the bottom. (to keep the weight at the end of the line) use split shots or weight according to speed and depth of water. i run the weight about18 inches above the top fly. find some of john nagy's material to read on the internet or buy his books...very good info!


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks, rockriv, what type of knots to do you you use from hook on first fly to tippet and on 2nd fly?


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

i use a "clinch knot" to tie flies to line as well as to tie tippet material to bottom of hook to the dropper. clinch holds great and ive never had a problem with it. there are so many different opinions for this style of steelheading. what knots to use, which fly to tie highest or lowest, to use a dropper or not....try something out, if you dig it, stick with it until you figure out something better. check out youtube for videos of dead drifting techniques. whether its for steelhead in the great lakes or trout out west, its still the same style and idea.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I run similar setups as those listed. As far as indicators (floats) go I usually only use them if I'm trying to target a very specific spot, like a deep narrow cut. The float can help you with control. Floats are also handy in the winter when steelhead strikes can be subtle, just watch for the float to ''tick''

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys -- I'm excited to leave the noodle rods in the truck this weekend and give it a shot.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Be sure to watch the weather, flow, and clarity. Calling for scattered showers this week, and possibly more rain this weekend with some much needed cold temps. I'm sure I'll be out this weekend on the Chagrin - if its not blown out and muddied up.


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

Amen, brother. I always do. I'll be out on the Chagrin on Sunday -- hopefully we get a few inches of rain in the meantime.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I fish a custom 10 foot 7 weight Sage Z Axis paired with a Lamson Velocity 3.5 reel with 8 weight Wulff triangle taper line. As a general rule I like to keep my leader/Tippett about the same length or slightly longer than my rod. I tie my own leaders and start with about a foot of 20 lb Amnesia then Maxima 15 lb, then 12 lb Maxima. To that I tie on a small micro swivel then my Tippett and fly/flies. I usually fish 8 lb fluorocarbon tippet. I very rarely go with lighter tippet I will fish 10 lb if I am swinging streamers or the water is off color. I like to keep my split shot above my swivel so they don't slide down to the flies. I use thingamabobber indicators unless I'm swinging or bottom bouncing then I don't use one. They really help in checking your flies in fast flows. As far as flies go, all the usuals work. I prefer zonkers and leeches over wooly buggers, I prefer the action of the rabbit fur. They are simple to tie, I tie my own flies, and they really catch fish. Egg patterns are a staple, sucker spawn, blood dots, scrambled eggs etc. Beads are also really effective. My favorite nymphs to fish are bead head copper johns, their slim profile and weight gets them down to the bottom fast. I carry a bunch of different colors, black being my go to color. I also like to fish hares ears in natural or olive or stoneflies in black or gold or rust.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Fishermon, do you use the swivel just to keep the shot from slideing down, or is there another reason? 

+1 on zonkers!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Besides for keeping the shot from sliding, I find it easier to tie on a new piece of tippet using a clinch knot off the swivel instead of a blood knot joining the leader and tippet. 



brodg said:


> Fishermon, do you use the swivel just to keep the shot from slideing down, or is there another reason?
> 
> +1 on zonkers!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ive never heard of anyone using a swivel to join the leader to the tippet. But I always use a surgeons knot to tie tippet to leader, and takes a matter of seconds. 

However, given that I am usually using a sinking tip for swinging streamers, I don't really ever tie on a new tippet since I loop it to the tip.


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

I use improved cinch knot and blood knots. Never a swivel.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I've never used a swivel, but I've tied enough surgeon's knots with frozen fingers to think that is a pretty good idea.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

brodg said:


> I've never used a swivel, but I've tied enough surgeon's knots with frozen fingers to think that is a pretty good idea.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



It works real well for me, been doing it for years with no downside. Another plus is you aren't making your leader shorter every time you replace your tippet.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I always slap on a thing-a-ma-bobber on to me 100#lb test red colored line. Then I tie a swivle. Then I run a 18" strand of line attached to another swivel. This part is pointless but I heard it's important. Then I tie on a clown egg and some sucker spawn. Then I lay waste to the steels.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Sweet Bro!


----------

